# Girl friend wanted



## Blacksheep31

31 male Austin need a little more company for my journey rite now I am happy with my current location looking for a new spot in the future if you have interest message me I'll give you my number or email so we can stay in touch


----------



## Deleted member 125

stp is not a dating site. if yer looking to get laid, try one of the dozens online dating sites.


----------



## Blacksheep31

Well done but how else do I find people like myself


----------



## Deleted member 125

well since yer profile is empty, and you havnt even bothered to post a introduction i couldnt tell you because i know nothing about you.


----------



## Shwillam

Dude seriously? Are you kidding?
So I'm not a mod and certainly not anyone that can tell you what to do but honestly... Fuck off.
This is not a fucking dating site.
You obviously have no intention of being an actual member in this community, if you need to get laid that bad go to a bar. 
So yea. Fuck off.


----------



## Blacksheep31

Fuck of to youy you simple jackass what a way to welcome the new guy or are you to self serving to lend advice


----------



## Shwillam

Here's some good advice
If you wanted to be part of STP maybe start with an introduction rather than a desperate "please fuck me" thread?
Or hey, don't be an oogle. There's some good advice
Anywho I'm done with the flame war.
Have fun getting banned, I'm sure one of the mods will take care of you soon enou.
Thanks for the entertainment. 
So uh, fuck off ^.^


----------



## Deleted member 125

Blacksheep31 said:


> Fuck of to youy you simple jackass what a way to welcome the new guy or are you to self serving to lend advice




if you asking that kind of advice out of the blue is yer way of introducing yerself then ide say you got the welcome you deserve.


----------



## Kim Chee

Can we all keep telling each other to fuck off?

@Blacksheep31, the ladies here are really shy and will want to see what you look like before even talking about meeting.

Yeah, this isn't a dating site.



Blacksheep31 said:


> Well done but how else do I find people like myself



How did you find the last person you were with?


----------



## Shwillam

Kim Chee said:


> Can we all keep telling each other to fuck off?
> 
> @Blacksheep31, the ladies here are really shy and will want to see what you look like before even talking about meeting.
> 
> Yeah, this isn't a dating site.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you find the last person you were with?




...maybe


----------



## Blacksheep31

That is cool dick face be a pussy I used to have another account with this site donatted probably most of your funding still have every transaction receipt but tell you what since you went to shit all of a sudden I'm un subscribing see how that feels to your pocket


----------



## Shwillam

Blacksheep31 said:


> That is cool dick face be a pussy I used to have another account with this site donatted probably most of your funding still have every transaction receipt but tell you what since you went to shit all of a sudden I'm un subscribing see how that feels to your pocket



https://squattheplanet.com/faq/multiple-accounts/

So yeA, one of the mods wanna ban this fuck already?


----------



## Kim Chee

Sirius said:


> https://squattheplanet.com/faq/multiple-accounts/
> 
> So yeA, one of the mods wanna ban this fuck already?



That isn't how it works.


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Sirius We do not answer to you, knock that off.

@Blacksheep31 these kind of posts are not what StP is for. If you want to stay on the site and use it for its actual purpose then do so.

The last thing we need is another flame war so, everyone, cut the crap.


----------



## Shwillam

@EphemeralStick 
I never said you do? Don't know where that came from.
This guy is obviously blantently breaking the rules. Sorry there champ. Not tryna offend you personally . I don't expect anyone to "answer" to me


----------



## DuHastMich

Well, let me be Switzerland here...

@Blacksheep31 - Welcome to STP! Generally speaking, members of this forum share an affinity for the many modes of travel available. They also love discussing tips, tricks, memories and have a penchant for meeting up with each other. This site is, for the lack of a better definition, the 'Wikipedia' of alternative travel and both old/new movements (steampunk, et al).

With that said...

It's usually a good idea to beef up your profile, discuss your personal travails, contribute to this forum before jumping into the 'M4W' spiel. Women on here are far from stupid...travelers and their ilk definitely want to know who they're meeting up with (which contributions to this forum give people a general idea what you're about), because for all anyone knows, you could be an untrustworthy, shady person.

So introduce yourself. Learn about the people here. IF (and only IF) the right person is enamored by you, take it from there.

Whatever you choose do is completely up to you - just be good to everyone and set reasonable expectations for yourself. While a forum like this may seem like an attractive relationship resource, its primary purpose has little (if anything) to do with the POF-style of relationship you seek.


----------



## autumn

DuHastMich said:


> Well, let me be Switzerland here...
> 
> @Blacksheep31 - Welcome to STP! Generally speaking, members of this forum share an affinity for the many modes of travel available. They also love discussing tips, tricks, memories and have a penchant for meeting up with each other. This site is, for the lack of a better definition, the 'Wikipedia' of alternative travel and both old/new movements (steampunk, et al).
> 
> With that said...
> 
> It's usually a good idea to beef up your profile, discuss your personal travails, contribute to this forum before jumping into the 'M4W' spiel. Women on here are far from stupid...travelers and their ilk definitely want to know who they're meeting up with (which contributions to this forum give people a general idea what you're about), because for all anyone knows, you could be an untrustworthy, shady person.
> 
> So introduce yourself. Learn about the people here. IF (and only IF) the right person is enamored by you, take it from there.
> 
> Whatever you choose do is completely up to you - just be good to everyone and set reasonable expectations for yourself. While a forum like this may seem like an attractive relationship resource, its primary purpose has little (if anything) to do with the POF-style of relationship you seek.



DuHastMich returns from the dead


----------



## DuHastMich

Wasn't dead, @zim - a near death experience and trying to build my community crash pad, yes.

Glad to see you're still around. Hope you are well.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

As a female who frequents this site, I can tell you there is nothing appealing about your "offer". I can only speak for myself, but I don't go on this website looking for dates. And even if I did, the last person I would hit up is a brand new profile, with no picture and seemed to only join the site to get a girl. Honestly, that's a red flag in my book.


----------



## Coywolf

Dude, this thread tho!!!! xD!!!!!

Btw, where the fuck are all of these "wanting a significant other" posts coming from? Anyone else notice an uptick in these recently?

I am curious though Black sheep, what WAS your other profile? And wHy was it/did you delete it? 

And what's up with the donation comment? Like giving money is the only thing this site is for. Although I'm sure Matt/Everyone appreciates it.

Also, everyone, telling people to fuck off, really needs to fuck off. Can't we all just get along?!?!?! 

Sheesh, I'm going to go burn some incense and meditate on all of this harshing of my mellow. You freakin.....harshmellows. ::soapbox::


----------



## DuHastMich

@SIB - don't trademark 'harshmellows' until I've used it at least 10 times...lol


----------



## Coywolf

Also, these threads always just remind me of THIS thread:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/homeless-girl-wanted.21486/

Haha.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Blacksheep31 said:


> donatted probably most of your funding still have every transaction receipt but tell you what since you went to shit all of a sudden I'm un subscribing see how that feels to your pocket



For the record, the above is completely false. Not that there was any doubt


----------



## pewpew

I'm just gonna skip most of these posts because you guys are obviously getting trololololed....


----------



## spectacular

Get a dog


----------



## VikingAdventurer

@Blacksheep31 , this is what you sound like to me:



Viking_Adventurer said:


> Hey, all. Trust fund kid with delusions of dirty grandeur here. ::greedy::
> 
> Boxcar Garbage the 3rd is my name, but my friends just call me Walmart.
> 
> Looking for a road dawg, FEMALES ONLY!
> 
> Must love warm 211 steel reserve, 4 Lokos, and wild turkey 101, all mixed together. ::drinkingbuddy::
> 
> Should also enjoy unprotected sex in dirty alleyways. ::fuckinginbed::
> 
> Dreads not required, just preferred.
> 
> xxTraincorexx bitches only!
> 
> Hook up with me, and we'll fuck the police together forever, or at least until I start smoking meth and beat the shit out of you. ::finger::::cigar::
> 
> Talk to you soon!



StP isn't a dating site, bro. Try Craigslist or BackPage.


----------



## Blacksheep31

Wow really thought you guys banned me so what female is in Austin now looking for a (road dog)


----------



## DuHastMich

This thread. What a hoot.

Let's summarize:

Blacksheep utilizes an online dating-style approach to winning over some damsel in distress on a site irrelevant to his motif.
Several individuals chime in, stating this site isn't meant for dating. 

Aforementioned individuals give tips (although none were deserved, let alone warranted).
Blacksheep comes back with a slightly different (although strikingly similar) approach.
Now, I'm not a fucking rocket scientist, but I see your profile is still devoid any useful information about who you are. What type of travel you like, etc. _Still_.

You're in Austin (so we assume). Halle-fucking-lujah.

So go walk around and find a SWF in your age range and quit wasting valuable database space which Matt and the many donors pay for.


----------



## Shwillam

I'm honestly starting to think troll


----------



## rambleON

Blacksheep31 said:


> 31 male Austin need a little more company for my journey rite now I am happy with my current location looking for a new spot in the future if you have interest message me I'll give you my number or email so we can stay in touch



This whole thread is kinda but not kinda funny reading if you're high like I am right now. Back in the old days when I was young there used to be a saying 'ass, grass, or cash--no one rides free'. I kinda live by that still. 

I wouldn't be so hard on the gut--the OP, he probably didn't know better. This world needs more love and less hate. 

I'm heading from Portlandia to Phoenix AZ anytime in the next couple weeks if I can find a travel mate who is cool and can co exist with me and my German shepherd for that distance. Might do some Cali beach time en route. Hit me up if interested. 

Maybe there should be a 'hookup section' on this message board? I don't think the regulars here travel a great deal, some do, and I could be wrong. I've been traveling the pnw for nearly 3 years now, and most on and off since 2000.


----------



## Matt Derrick

since people can't keep posting off topic material, i'm closing this thread.


----------

